# What I made out of my kitchen pig!



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Thought you might enjoy seeing what I turned my kitchen pig into. It was sitting around in storage for years and I decided to turn it into something evil for Halloween. Everyone got a kick out of it. 

I am new to posting pictures. I am extremely creative but when it comes to attaching photos, I'm an idiot. I have so much to show. Any tips for adding a picture without it being an attachment? I have no clue what I'm doing!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I really like it. I am terrible at attaching pictures as well. I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I like the butcher pig! That's a really malevolent look in his eye. Nicely done!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks awesome! It's a world gone mad, where hamburgers eat people and nothing is as it seems! PORK CHOP!!!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

....and this little piggy went on a killing spree!
Nice work EE and very resourceful.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OH SHUT UP!!! I LOVE THAT!! I would totally put that on my counters for hell all year!! NICE JOB, man I wish I had a pig I could do that to. LOL


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Now I need to find one of them freaken pigs..... he's cool!
You need a free photobucket account. Upload your photos to it. Then copy the image tag on the photo (in photobucket) and paste it in your message. The PIG is awesome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That pig is cool.
Great Job


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I love your pig. That turned out great. Wish I had a pig to decorate like that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

totally totally cool! 

Did i say totally already?


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. You are all such a nice group! This year I'm going crazy in the kitchen. I'm going to have a butcher shop and have creepy fake baked goods on trays and pots full of body parts. 

Tonguesandwich, thanks for the photo tips. I will try to do that with photobucket next time. I have so much I could be showing if only I knew how.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Pork. The other white meat. Tasty, tasty, murdering meat.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, thats a great idea. Hes one crazy killing pig!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I need to find one of these pigs.. he's awsome! Nice job!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The blood looks 3-d from the pic. Did you use red glue sticks?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! Wow... Now I'm envisioning one of those kitchen butlers done in the same fashion. SUPER idea!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That is awesome! He's just one evil little piggy!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol That's really great.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I like it a lot!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool pig. Now there is gonna be a run on butcher pigs on ebay... the prices are gonna go through the roof.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I looked last night and they are already expensive....


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That is so freakin' funny! I love that so much. You really _are_ creative. Hope you get some more stuff up soon for us to see.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's one Bad Ass Swine.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Sickie Ickie, the blood is just regular acrylic paint.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

How about right next to the pig, have a person on one of those rotating things that they normally roast the pig on (can't think of the name right now) and put an apple in his mouth!

Great job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love it. Made me laugh! 

Props that can get a chuckle out of me means its real good and kinda twisted!
I want a butcher pig now!

"Evil pig, Evil pig let me in."
"I'll let you in, and there will be blood on your chinny chin chin!"


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Great job! I Love it


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Put this guy below him..... nothing like cannibalism!
http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/props/Product.asp?ID=0729


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Or this guy..
http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/props/Product.asp?ID=0728


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

now thats funny.....!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is really really cool! What a great idea!!! Now i want one !


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's funny


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Bravo! I love the cleaver. *basks in the irony*


----------

